

Wanted: First reaction to a math question - ColinWright

Polls are currently temporarily disabled, so I'm having to put this in as a simple question.<p>I'd like your first reaction to this question, without you thinking about it too much, and before you read the comments:<p>What's the value of √9?<p>When (if?) you answer, it would be useful if you could give some indication of your academic or otherwise) backgound.<p>As you might guess, I do have a reason for asking this, and I'm also interested in your replies.  It's not as instantly obvious as you might think, as I hope will turn up in the thread.<p>So thanks in advance - I'm looking forward to a broad range of comments.
======
cormacrelf
Assuming you're talking about the square root of the decimal number 9: either
positive or negative 3.

------
ColinWright
Thanks for the replies so far. I don't like asking for upvotes, but if no one
upvotes this submission it will disappear before I get enough answers to be
useful.

Feel free to use this comment as a scapegoat comment - upvote the submission,
downvote this comment.

Thanks.

------
asselinpaul
3...

